# Here Is The Replacement Tow Beast



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

As it is titled. Here is the Chevys replacement. 117k miles, but very clean. Onne owner, a young girl who hauled some horses around.

So far so good. It has gotten us to FL and with better mileage. Still a work in progress, but it will be ready to tow before long. Just gotta install rails.










Will follow up later when I have more time. Give some better specs adn what I have done so far and take suggestions.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks very nice!

Now I thought you were going to try to resist the mods this time.









Well, it will be fun to watch (me being a guy who owns a completely stock truck...)


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Not sure what to say.....Congrats???

Curious, why did you get rid of the 08 dura and take a step back in time to a 05 dodge? I a not implying one is better than the other.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Those wheels are spraypainted? No way! then again I have an image of you with a can of rustoleum or something and I'm sure that wasn't the case.

That is a nice ride and I love the sound of those cummins engines. They just scream power even as they just sit and idle. I'm anxious to hear your thoughts after you've used it a while how it tows compared to the d-max.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Already looking More Like a "Joonbee" truck .....tinted windows, air deflector, bed cover, "custom" wheels .......they are custom even if they are painted.......... Looks good!!

By you putting your D-Max up for sale, you sure did get my juices flowing, as my wife & kids loved your truck!!

Best of luck selling it, if you haven't already









I am sure the savings will free up some things as the New Baby is on its way









New TV is looking good already!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

By the time we get to Acadia, it will have a red laser beacon on the front and a computer voice calling him "Michael"..... Looks good Jim..


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> By the time we get to Acadia, it will have a red laser beacon on the front and a computer voice calling him "Michael"..... Looks good Jim..


Not sure about the red laser beam, but it will at least be ill tempered. (Sorry my Ausin Power movie quote) But, I can almost guarentee the token Ranch Hand bumper up front.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> By the time we get to Acadia, it will have a red laser beacon on the front and a computer voice calling him "Michael"..... Looks good Jim..


Not sure about the red laser beam, but it will at least be ill tempered. (Sorry my Ausin Power movie quote) But, I can almost guarentee the token Ranch Hand bumper up front.

Jim
[/quote]

I figured the end around was to get back at that Toy Hauler!!









I am also confident the Mods have not stopped yet........ and i would be willing to bet if the Toy Hauler Deal gets sweeter.....then the mod list gets Deeper














just a guess......

as you well know the initial truck shopping isn't the worst thing........ its the costs of everything else you want to do do it after spending that much.

I am just hoping the 2011 D-Max's will be in before Acadia, and in soon enough i can get at it with some







needed







Extras


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats on the new truck. We have the same truck except its an '06. Just turned about 34k miles and stays in the garage unless used for towing our fier. It's a great truck. We love it and plan to keep it till it falls apart. pcm


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice truck, I have driven all three in diesel before, I find that the Dodge definitely feels "lighter" and more responsive. But not when driving the Chevy with a 6 speed manual. I found that driving the Chevy 3500 dually with the manual tranny it was damn quick, and before any mods. My biggest thing now is I don't want to hear the growl of the engine when I am towing, I find the drone of my exhaust now to be too much. I would like to get myself a 3500 Chevy dually, but I think I would go for something like this first.

This is someone from a local campground, and he tows a 48' "toy" hauler that the dry weight is something like 18,000, and then he loads in three full dress Harleys, fills the 35 gallon gas tank on the trailer, and then fills the double refrigerators. The best part is the truck cost him just about 32k by the time he was done. He bought it as a cab only and built the bed which is about 12' long. The truck is power everything, leather, navigation, heated seats, etc.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh man can you say Lil' Red Express Truck???

-CC


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Clarke after knowing you for the short time I have. I know you WILL have a new truck soon and it WILL be modded soon after. Like minds I guess.









Thanks jdpm. I am looking forward to actually keeping this for awhile. As long as it holds up, which is the idea. 117k miles and counting. Headed back to NJ tomorrow morning.

Yeah Loft I have already told the wife I would like the next one to be a dually that is used to tow only. Maybe find a megacab in a manual. No Clarke I am not shopping again.

Jim


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> Clarke after knowing you for the short time I have. I know you WILL have a new truck soon and it WILL be modded soon after. Like minds I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Home isn't a home until you put your touch on it.....trucks are similar


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

man at this rate we won't recognize the truck







by the time Acadia rolls around. Do you think you can make it a BEAST by then.









Great looking ride, hope it all goes as planned good luck

kevin


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Not even broke in yet. Mine picked up some mpg around 150k.

Cool truck! You might adjust the lifters sometime. I done mine at 150k and they might have been out by a few thousands. Im ready to do them again since I got 300k now.

Check your belt tensioner and idler pulley bearings. Remove the belt and physically check the bearings.

I have 300k on the water pump and alternator. Wouldnt worry about those on yours.

You might change the antifreeze too. Be sure to use HOAT antifreeze. Only Napa has it. 11 bucks/gal. I will admit though I ran my antifreeze 250k. Supposed to do it every 150k though. I'll prolly run this another 250k.. Since our engines dont have cylinder liners, its not gonna hurt nothin to run it over.

You will enjoy your truck Jim. These dodges are fun to own since so many cummins goodies are available.

If you have any oddball things happen, pm me. I bet I can help.

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Not even broke in yet. Mine picked up some mpg around 150k.
> 
> Cool truck! You might adjust the lifters sometime. I done mine at 150k and they might have been out by a few thousands. Im ready to do them again since I got 300k now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carey. I will look into what you asaid and don't worry the pm's will be on there way. Told people when I bought it , "I had a couple of "go to " Dodge guys"

We made it back from Fl. in a 17 hour straight roll. Food, fuel and bathroom breaks that's it. No prob. Although I will look into the lifter sugg. Maybe uit was my tired hearing, but I could hear some extra rattling, like lifters towards the end of the trip. Had heard you mention the injectors, but I am running Amsoil concentrate in the fuel. Oh well will leave those for a pm. Safe travels.

Jim


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep, could be injector rattle.

Hey need to check this too.

You have 6 fuel lines running from the rail to the head. There are little rubber isolators on the lines. There is one 8mm bolt that keeps the isolator tight on the line.

There has been tons of guys have the no.4 injector line break. It will leave you sitting.

Each oil change put a 8mm wrench on the isolator bolts and make sure they are tight.

Not to jinx me, but I do this each oil change. I have never lost a fuel line yet, 300k.

Once the isolator bolts gets lose the fuel line breaks shortly after. Makes a huge mess. 20000 psi fuel will flood the engine compartment. Many dodges have burned to the ground because of this happening.

No.4 is the weak fuel line, but have heard of others breaking too. If the isolators are kept tight, I think they will last a very long time. Vibration makes the lil bolts back off.

Carey


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Yep, could be injector rattle.
> 
> Hey need to check this too.
> 
> ...


Will do. Thank ya sir.


----------

